# Has anyone tried the Allegro Brisket Marinade?



## trevcunn (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm going to do a brisket this weekend and thought about giving this a try. Does anyone have any experience or heard anything on this? I've used the regular Allegro marinade and it is excellent, I would expect this to be good as well. Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## bruno994 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have yet to come across the brisket marinade, but I have used the regular Allegro marinade for years on steaks.  The only thing with marinating a brisket, it's not going to get very deep into the meat, depending on the thickness of the brisket.  If your doing a smallish flat only, say in the 4-6 pound range, it might do fine.  A better choice might be injecting the marinade into the meat in a checkerboard fashion.  Or if you would rather marinade, score the fat side of the meat so that the marinade can penetrate both sides, then marinade for about 3-4 days, instead of just overnight, flipping the meat every 12 hours or so to try and get the marinade in the meat evenly.  I have tried marinating in the past, but prefer to inject with a commercial injection, rub it down and smoke it.  Good luck to you.


----------



## trevcunn (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes I really enjoy the regular on my steaks. I might give it a try and see how it turns out just so we all know. It's got me interested now.


----------



## trevcunn (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for your info by the way!


----------



## dj mishima (Feb 12, 2014)

How did it turn out?

I just saw this marinade at the grocery store for the first time.


----------



## happyga (Nov 19, 2014)

I know this thread is old, but just to add to it for anyone else who may happen across it, just because it is a marinade doesn't mean you can't use it as an injection.

I have used Brisket Sauce for over 6 years now as an injection for my briskets.


----------



## texomakid (May 17, 2018)

I've been doing some searching on this forum and on the web about this so I'm gonna drag this one out of the archives rather than start a new thread. I'm fixing to do something with a big ole brisket and allegro marinate just because I have wanted to try this for a while. I guess that's a good enough reason? I think I'll let it soak a while in the marinate and possibly inject? 

Any thoughts, tips, tricks, or suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## texomakid (May 18, 2018)

Pretty simple and straight forward. Select whole packer from Sams, Gave it a good wash and dry out of the package. Trimmed off some of the excess fat (but left plenty on the brisket.) I did score the fat side prior to the soak. Loaded it up in the pan I bought at Brookshire's and filled it with Allegro. I've been rotating it about every 6 to 8 hours and I plan to put in in the smoker later today for an all night cook with the Yoder pellet pooper using Cookinpellets Hickory pellets. I don't plan to do much else. I do plan to coat it with Jeff's Texas Rub prior to putting it in the smoker and I may cook this one fat cap down just because I usually do the fat cap up. Why not. This is some new territory for me anyway. I can tell you the meat is no longer red but the color of the marinate. I'm not going to inject this one and see where it goes from here. I'll update again after I get the thing cooked.


----------



## texomakid (May 19, 2018)

I pulled the brisket this morning after about 17 hours in the smoker. I'm having a little issue on some temp variations between my flat and point but I'm working on that solution. Wrapped the whole thing with foil and put it in the box wrapped with towels for a 3 hour rest. Flat I'm not happy with because it was actually a bit undercooked but the point was spot on. very juicy and tender. The flat was salty - too salty. I'm not thrilled with the flavor profile but I now know and I'll personally just stick to maybe marinating steaks upon occasion but not another brisket. 24 hours was too long for sure. bottom line it will get eaten. We made a nice cole slaw and that counters the saltyness in the flat quite well. not as noticeable in the tip. I'll just stick to the Texas Rub next time. Keep it simple and basic - That has worked well for me in the past.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 24, 2018)

Which marinade did you use and thanks for giving it a shot


----------



## texomakid (Jul 4, 2018)

The original. I've done briskets in the past (years ago) with it but I didn't marinate them as long as this one and I was using the old smoke-n-grill "bullet" back then. Some of those briskets turned out really good.


----------

